# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  برنامج Baby Maker 1.5 لتعرف شكل طفلك في المستقبل بطريقة مبتكرة وجديدة للغايه

## فرعون باشا

*برنامج
 Baby Maker 1.5 

للوصول الي ملامح طفلك المستقبلي عن طريق صورتك وصورة من تُحب









برنامج  baby maker 1.5 الذي من خلالة معرفة ملامح طفلك المستقبلي عن طريق وضع  صورتك وصورة من تحب بالبرنامج . برنامج baby maker 1.5 ليس بخرافة ولكنة  يتم الوصول الي اقرب الملامح المشتركة للأب والام وجمعهما معا . فهذا  البرنامج يستخدمة علماء الوراثة البيولوجية لتحديد ملامح وهيئة الجنين  المستقبلي . البرنامج مسلي بالفعل ويستحق التجربة 














يجب تحميل شرح تسطيب البرنامج من هنا :

 http://jumbofile.net/ogowz3z0dyfx/P__BABY_MAKER.html


لتحميل برنامج Baby Maker 1.5 من هنا :

 http://jumbofile.net/e95jc1ld8g74/BabyMakerSetup.html

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


*

----------

